# 29g or 20g long??



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

I prefer the 20L, most of the time. If you want some of the taller plants then you might miss it. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush3737 (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a 29g and wish I had something different. Tank is seemingly super tall, making lighting tougher and reducing the area for plants and fish to plant/swim near the bottom. I'd get a 30g (little wider, less high), 30g breeder, or 20 long before getting a 29g standard again.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

20L = more light for plants/w same fixture...but I have a ten g and it's hard to find plants that don't get too tall for it. They have the same height.
If the height bothers you and your in an adventurous mood...go for it. Worst thing that could happen is you would miss the height and change it back.
If you are selecting fish by which level of the water they prefer, bottom/mid or top
water type fish the 20L doesn't have those seperate arias except perhaps where a cory is concerned. If this is an issue in how you picked fish it might come into play.


----------



## randpost (Feb 9, 2014)

29 is harder to light, but it has some benefits. More swimming space. You can grow your plants taller. More water volume = more stability. If I were to go with another tank, I would go with a 40 breeder. I love the width.

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Would be a hard decision for me if I had to give up either. I like them both for different reasons. Get a double metal stand and do both. 29 on top 20 on bottom


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

GraphicGr8s said:


> Get a double metal stand and do both. 29 on top 20 on bottom


This is what I did. The 29 is great for larger, taller growing species and the 20L is good for lower growing plants.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

The 20 long makes a nice river tank, but is not tall enough for most plants. Dwarf plants, ground covers and floaters do fine. 
The 29 is tall enough for a lot more plants.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Monster Fish said:


> This is what I did. The 29 is great for larger, taller growing species and the 20L is good for lower growing plants.


The caveat I will add here for those who have never bought before is to make sure you buy a stand designed for 2 tanks. I've got some singles and some double.


----------



## kobeBean (Feb 11, 2014)

I am brand new to planted tanks and I started with a 29 gallon. If I had to do it over again I'd probably do the 20L. Planting, pruning, and general maintenance = a wet arm from fingers to armpit, especially since my tank is elevated on a pretty high stand. I almost always make a small mess with water on the carpet... Plus I think a 20L would probably just look more sleek.


----------



## kobeBean (Feb 11, 2014)

Although my opinion comes with a caveat: I haven't added any fish yet (I think seeing them with more room will make me feel better), and a 20L wouldn't fit my amazon sword and jungle val that I currently have in the 29g.


----------



## BiggScott (Sep 23, 2013)

I have both and like each for different reasons. Just be sure not to over do the lighting on the 20L. I have a zoomed dual t5ho diffused with window screen that works great.


----------



## Rock Island (May 29, 2013)

I have a 29 and I've been dying to trade it out for a 20 long, same stand, same light...I can't wait. I just can't figure out how to get a 20 long where I live, I don't think I can take it as carry-on and I'm putting it in checked baggage. Oh well.


----------



## sleater (Jan 11, 2012)

It took me a while to figure out how to best utilize the height in my 29, but there's no way I'd give it up now. Plus my fish like to totally go nuts and bounce off the walls when they're excited.

My only problem with the 29g/20L footprint, though, is that it's too narrow!


----------



## CAPSLOK (Dec 8, 2013)

You guys who dislike the 29g for the height, try a 37g. Now that is a tank built for headaches...


----------



## Careful (Mar 26, 2013)

I have a 20 long and kinda wish it was a 29 instead. It's just so short. Get both and then get a 40 breeder too. Problem solved.


----------



## H2Ogal (Apr 27, 2010)

I started with a 20g long and went to a 29g for the increased volume and height. Sure, it's a bit harder reaching the bottom, but using tools and doing maintenance during water changes when the level is lower helps. Splashed just as much water around while working in the 20g, lol.

Still have my 20g long, and love the proportions. Am looking or a new stand for it and deciding what I want to try in it.


----------



## jhays79 (Mar 28, 2012)

Not to threadjack, but is there a tank with the same footprint as the 29g and 20l but not quite as tall as a 29 or short as 20l? Like a 25g or something? Seems like that would be an ideal size.


----------



## Guzas (Apr 13, 2014)

CAPSLOK said:


> You guys who dislike the 29g for the height, try a 37g. Now that is a tank built for headaches...


I guess I had better get the Ibuprofins ready. This is the size of my new tank so I can fit my driftwood "tree" into... 

I like to swim anyway... :icon_cool


----------

